# I figured out a really awesome mix. L-theanine and Klonopin.



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Normally on a PRN basis I will take 2-2.5mg of klonopin, but this morning I took 200mg of L-theanine and just 1mg of klonopin and I actually got a better effect than the 2 mg of klonopin. And when I say better I mean the effect was almost doubled! I actually felt completely calm and normal for about 5 hours. I was able to talk to people and be in public and I felt completely fine, no anxiety or discomfort whatsoever. I just felt very loose and in a good mood. This was totally unexpected and i am gonna try this again tomorrow to see if i get the same effect.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

^above = your psychiatrist.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> ^above = your psychiatrist.


Pic didn't show, yo. Any Idea on why it had this effect? The L-theanine i bought is called Suntheanine and i got it from GNC.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

fixed. and likely because l-theanine crosses the blood brain barrier and is known to increase levels of gaba within the brain thus enhancing the gabaergic nature of the benzodiazepines. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17182482


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> fixed. and likely because l-theanine crosses the blood brain barrier and is known to increase levels of gaba within the brain thus enhancing the gabaergic nature of the benzodiazepines. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17182482


Cool, I guess that means I can use it to stretch my supply. I just don't know why the effect was so strong. I actually felt it hit me hard, when normally Klonopin just calms me down very slowly.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

you could also experiment with l-theanine (suntheanine, the proprietary formula) on its own to see if it's sufficiently anxiolytic.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> you could also experiment with l-theanine (suntheanine, the proprietary formula) on its own to see if it's sufficiently anxiolytic.


I have, and it didn't really do anything. One thing I noticed though is if i take it with my coffee in the morning then I get the mental alertness of the caffeine but not the jittery anxiety feeling.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I just tried this mix again today and it had the same effect, it hit me only 1 hour after I took it. This is awesome! I just hope I'm not getting myself into trouble because i don't know what effect this is having on my brain chemistry.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

I'll have to try the l-theanine/benzo combo.


----------



## Sur (Jul 10, 2012)

Should I try this L-Theanine thing with my Ativan? I might give it a go and see what happens. And how of your SA would you say this helps with bro?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Sur said:


> Should I try this L-Theanine thing with my Ativan? I might give it a go and see what happens. And how of your SA would you say this helps with bro?


It helps me a lot. It seems to make the effect of my Klonopin a lot stronger. Normally my Klonopin would come on so slow that I could barely even tell that it was working. Now i can actually feel it hit me.


----------



## feelalone (May 1, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> It helps me a lot. It seems to make the effect of my Klonopin a lot stronger. Normally my Klonopin would come on so slow that I could barely even tell that it was working. Now i can actually feel it hit me.


and how long does klonopin last with l-theanine?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

feelalone said:


> and how long does klonopin last with l-theanine?


 I can feel it pretty strong for about 5 hours. It starts to taper away after that.


----------



## Sur (Jul 10, 2012)

Did you try taking 400mg of L-theanine with 2mg klonopin? or any other variations?


I wonder how strong this combo can get for anxiety.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Sur said:


> Did you try taking 400mg of L-theanine with 2mg klonopin? or any other variations?
> 
> I wonder how strong this combo can get for anxiety.


No I haven't tried that. I am trying to use the bare minimum to stretch my dwindling Klonopin supply. I used 200mg L-theanine with 0.5mg klonopin and I still got a decent effect that made my day more tolerable.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Sur said:


> Did you try taking 400mg of L-theanine with 2mg klonopin? or any other variations?
> 
> I wonder how strong this combo can get for anxiety.


What do you mean by strong? like reducing anxiety in general and in social situations? Or just making klonopin "feel" stronger/acting more strongly as a hypnotic?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> No I haven't tried that. I am trying to use the bare minimum to stretch my dwindling Klonopin supply. I used 200mg L-theanine with 0.5mg klonopin and I still got a decent effect that made my day more tolerable.


how much do you have left? and why won't you switch physicians?


----------



## Sur (Jul 10, 2012)

istayhome said:


> What do you mean by strong? like reducing anxiety in general and in social situations? Or just making klonopin "feel" stronger/acting more strongly as a hypnotic?


Yeah I mean reducing anxiety in general.


----------



## ragnarok (Jun 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> fixed. and likely because l-theanine crosses the blood brain barrier and is known to increase levels of gaba within the brain thus enhancing the gabaergic nature of the benzodiazepines. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17182482


will you become tolerant to the effects of the l-theanine increasing those levels or is this something anyone taking benzos should be taking aswell so they don't have to take as much mg of their benzo (if it actually does do anything)?


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I get you confused with ThatOneWeirdGuy now


----------



## ragnarok (Jun 10, 2012)

bought some l-theanine and will test it on myself to see if it has any affect for me, i'm already up to needing 6mg alprazolam for social situations, if I can even half that by taking a couple vitamin supplemenets I'd save so much money on the alprozolam.

Any ideas how I should test it? Perhaps take like, 1 theanine and 2 alprazolam see how I feel? problem with this stuff is it's really hard to test and in the end could always just be a placebo effect


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> ^above = your psychiatrist.


Lol!

To the OP. I took l-theanine for a while. I think the l-theanine binds to adenisone receptors. It may have a greater affinity than caffeine, it takes up residence and stops caffeine from entering. It has a neutral to partial agonist affect from my understanding. While caffeine would excite the nerve cells l-theanine partially inhibits them, or it may also be involved in the synthesis of adenosine. I don't really recall my reading about it as i used it ages ago. It's in green tea and is the reason why people who drink a **** load of green tea do not get jittery. I used it to help me sleep at one point but its effects wore off pretty quickly.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Normally on a PRN basis I will take 2-2.5mg of klonopin, but this morning I took 200mg of L-theanine and just 1mg of klonopin and I actually got a better effect than the 2 mg of klonopin. And when I say better I mean the effect was almost doubled! I actually felt completely calm and normal for about 5 hours. I was able to talk to people and be in public and I felt completely fine, no anxiety or discomfort whatsoever. I just felt very loose and in a good mood. This was totally unexpected and i am gonna try this again tomorrow to see if i get the same effect.


Klonopin + anything= nice

ie- clonazapam + amp. = the sweet spot


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> I get you confused with ThatOneWeirdGuy now


I am also weird :lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> how much do you have left? and why won't you switch physicians?


Do you know which ones (besides that weirdo Dr.Hackett) that will script klonopin at the Corona kaiser? I like Muir because I don't have anxiety around her for some reason. But this Zoloft is a stupid joke.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Do you know which ones (besides that weirdo Dr.Hackett) that will script klonopin at the Corona kaiser? I like Muir because I don't have anxiety around her for some reason. But this Zoloft is a stupid joke.


dr. bota had no problem prescribing klonopin, but he gives you the three second appointment session much like hackett. the doctor i have now has no problem prescribing klonopin at the murrieta office. muir is super nice, she just doesn't know wtf she's doing.

i don't see why she wouldn't when one uses the medication as prescribed / responsibly.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> dr. bota had no problem prescribing klonopin, but he gives you the three second appointment session much like hackett. the doctor i have now has no problem prescribing klonopin at the murrieta office. muir is super nice, she just doesn't know wtf she's doing.
> 
> i don't see why she wouldn't when one uses the medication as prescribed / responsibly.


I really wish some of these p-docs knew what it is like to live with an anxiety disorder. I don't care if Klonopin is addicting, my anxiety is so bad right now I feel like i am going to vomit 24/7. I survived Klonopin withdrawal before and I can do it again.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I really wish some of these p-docs knew what it is like to live with an anxiety disorder. I don't care if Klonopin is addicting, my anxiety is so bad right now I feel like i am going to vomit 24/7. I survived Klonopin withdrawal before and I can do it again.


yeah - i feel often as though when i'm describing the symptomatology of my super severe anxiety disorders to psychiatrists it's as though i'm trying to describe the color orange to a person who was born blind. they will never fully grasp the concept, if they grasp a portion of it at all. most have absolutely no first-hand experience with the disorders they are treating and rely on abstract descriptions, anecdotes, and studies to guide their practice. excellent listening and processing skills, patience, and empathy combined with extraordinary psychopharmacological skills make for the rare psychiatrist who is cherished - even better if said psychiatrist has had a taste of excruciating anxiety - helpful in our case - to reflect upon.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I really wish some of these p-docs knew what it is like to live with an anxiety disorder. I don't care if Klonopin is addicting, my anxiety is so bad right now I feel like i am going to vomit 24/7. I survived Klonopin withdrawal before and I can do it again.


My doctor won't prescribe me benzos because she thinks I'm gonna get addicted. People that use them for the wrong reasons screw the rest of us that need them.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> My doctor won't prescribe me benzos because she thinks I'm gonna get addicted. People that use them for the wrong reasons screw the rest of us that need them.


You should try switching to the doctor your dad uses. I am starting to laugh at the idea of using SSRI's to treat SA. I need something hardcore that is going to force my anxiety away. I remember being much happier when I was doped up on klonopin everyday.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> You should try switching to the doctor your dad uses. I am starting to laugh at the idea of using SSRI's to treat SA. I need something hardcore that is going to force my anxiety away. I remember being much happier when I was doped up on klonopin everyday.


g - you can't tell someone to switch when you wont switch yourself! you just want a piece of muir's peach pie.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> yeah - i feel often as though when i'm describing the symptomatology of my super severe anxiety disorders to psychiatrists it's as though i'm trying to describe the color orange to a person who was born blind. they will never fully grasp the concept, if they grasp a portion of it at all. most have absolutely no first-hand experience with the disorders they are treating and rely on abstract descriptions, anecdotes, and studies to guide their practice. excellent listening and processing skills, patience, and empathy combined with extraordinary psychopharmacological skills make for the rare psychiatrist who is cherished - even better if said psychiatrist has had a taste of excruciating anxiety - helpful in our case - to reflect upon.


You tell em, it's kind of like yellow and red mixed together.

I found that I did a good job of describing my depression to my doc. He pretty much put me on drugs right away. I told him that i saw images hitting my optical nerve and being projected in my mind but they meant nothing as if they were fake. That's basically what being alive was like to me. No emotions, no purpose, nothing at all.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> yeah - i feel often as though when i'm describing the symptomatology of my super severe anxiety disorders to psychiatrists it's as though i'm trying to describe the color orange to a person who was born blind. they will never fully grasp the concept, if they grasp a portion of it at all. most have absolutely no first-hand experience with the disorders they are treating and rely on abstract descriptions, anecdotes, and studies to guide their practice. excellent listening and processing skills, patience, and empathy combined with extraordinary psychopharmacological skills make for the rare psychiatrist who is cherished - even better if said psychiatrist has had a taste of excruciating anxiety - helpful in our case - to reflect upon.


One psychiatrist I saw. who I was describing some anxiety symptoms too, asked me, "so like you don't just go out and eat at Mcdonalds and feel comfortable when you eat lunch!?"

I said, "well I don't eat at Mcdonald's anyways, but no that's not even in the picture I'll have so much panic that leaving the house is very difficult for me. I'm not at that point at all, I'm working on overcoming that panic and anxiety enough to get outside and in the public more"

He look at me like I was crazy and said "you can just go do whatever you want, I don't see what your problems is just go do whatever you want."

I felt like smacking us both, "yeah physically I may be capable, I made an appointment with you because I need help overcoming this social anxiety, fear and panic so that I CAN actually physically go do these things."

He just stared at me blankly, "well I don't see what your problem is but here's some paxil that will make you feel great."

"Well I've been on five different SSRI's now and they all make my condition worse,"

"All those other SSRI's, and no one knows this. but your body can only metabolize about 1% of them. Paxil is the only effective drug for for the kinds of mental illness that you think you have, other doctors you've seen just didn't know anything. Paxil will help anything that might be wrong with you; besides all you need to do is just go and do the things you want to do anyways. I don't see why there's any problem with you" He continued, "I don't mean this as an insult but after talking with you for all this time (3 minutes) You just don't seem like you're very intelligent, I think that's what's going on."

Yes Doctor, I was agoraphobic for a year just for the hell of it and because I'm stupid. Thanks for your expensive expert diagnoses.

The guy was supposed to be a psychiatric expert who regularly worked as a forensic psychiatrist to give expert witness in trials. I'd hate to have him testify in any case I was even remotely involved with.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> g - you can't tell someone to switch when you wont switch yourself! you just want a piece of muir's peach pie.


Eww xD. I am actually switching for my next appointment.


----------



## ragnarok (Jun 10, 2012)

Well I've got my L-Theanine (the suntheanine one which is supposed to be the legit one) and I can't really tell if it's boosting the benzos (alprazolam/diazepam), will update after a few days.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

ragnarok said:


> Well I've got my L-Theanine (the suntheanine one which is supposed to be the legit one) and I can't really tell if it's boosting the benzos (alprazolam/diazepam), will update after a few days.


Do you have the 100mg or the 200mg ones?


----------



## ragnarok (Jun 10, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Do you have the 100mg or the 200mg ones?


They're 150mg, so i've been taking 2.
I can't tell if they're working or not, if I was forced to say yes or no, I'd say no, but it's hard to tell when all I'm doing is sitting alone in my room all day, it's not like I'm doing a scientific study where I go out and socialize somewhere while not on them, and then while on them and see the effects, but I do start university in about a month and L-Theanine is still supposed to be a decent thing to take to keep you calm etc (so I can see why it might help with anxiety), so i'll stick with it and keep experimenting.

Regarding it being a potentiator for the benzos themselves, what is the science behind that? Were you just using the word as a way to explain them having a synergistic effect, or does it actually, chemically do something that increases the potency of benzos?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

ragnarok said:


> They're 150mg, so i've been taking 2.
> I can't tell if they're working or not, if I was forced to say yes or no, I'd say no, but it's hard to tell when all I'm doing is sitting alone in my room all day, it's not like I'm doing a scientific study where I go out and socialize somewhere while not on them, and then while on them and see the effects, but I do start university in about a month and L-Theanine is still supposed to be a decent thing to take to keep you calm etc (so I can see why it might help with anxiety), so i'll stick with it and keep experimenting.
> 
> Regarding it being a potentiator for the benzos themselves, what is the science behind that? Were you just using the word as a way to explain them having a synergistic effect, or does it actually, chemically do something that increases the potency of benzos?


I just decided to take them both together and I got a very noticeable effect. I've done it about 10 times and I got the same effect every time. I'm not sure what is going on chemically but I can say without a doubt that they compliment each other in some way.


----------



## Statik (Oct 26, 2010)

OP, can we please get an update on this combination? Does it still work for you?


----------



## Brenden Yates (Mar 1, 2017)

How long before did you have to take the L-Theanine before taking the klonopin?


----------

